# Dog Walking Advice



## johnjohn (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey forum just signed up so a big hello to all !

Need advice on how to get into dog walking jobs in London. My girlfriend is from Sweden an will be moving to London soon, She is looking for a dog walking job in London area preferably east London where I currently live. 

We want to know any good sites, advice on how she will get paid if its not through a agency will she have to fill in tax forums an other documents? would it be cash in hand etc,..

She loves animals an really wants to do dog walking or work in a pet store, she has 2 dogs an has had many in the past with a passion for every kind of animal spiders an anythink else you could think off.An we really want to know how to go about getting work an the best way to do it, Any general advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you ever so much for reading this post an as said any advice from anyone would be a huge help.


----------

